# Beretta M9A3: A Battle-Enhanced 9mm Pistol



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta M9A3: A Battle-Enhanced 9mm Pistol


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Ughhh, makes want to buy another Beretta. Good looking pistol.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The A3 is about the apex of that platform. It is a damn fine looking gun, that maybe someday I'll be able to afford.


----------



## drec (Apr 23, 2016)

Awesome looking gun!


----------



## runnerC2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Definitely on my list!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Had one since December. It is my favorite Beretta 92 variant to shoot, and my favorite of all the handguns I own


----------

